# Slow Board?



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

My computer's slow as stamped mail, is everybody having problems?


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

bray1967 said:


> My computer's slow as stamped mail, is everybody having problems?



same here...

started yesterday, and again today...


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Yup, not your computer. It's the forums. 
I am managing to load about every other page, not sure what the deal is.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Really? Cool, I thought my Firefox was just being retarded.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

funny thing though, right after i posted, the board seems to have improved to it's normal speed.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Maybe "they" didn't think we noticed. :clown:


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

Yeah, yesterday it was awefullly slow, but its back to being fast again.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Not funny!!


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Seems to be acting fine now.


----------



## bbasok (Oct 30, 2005)

TX_MAVFAN said:


> Seems to be acting fine now.


yep....


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

TX_MAVFAN said:


> Seems to be acting fine now.


Yup.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

It's been slow to me alot, sometimes it brings up an error page that the site isnt responding, it's probably just the server.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

bray1967 said:


> Maybe "they" didn't think we noticed. :clown:


"They KNOW!

You ever feel the pr1ckly things on the back of your neck? That's THEM....


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> "They KNOW!
> 
> You ever feel the pr1ckly things on the back of your neck? That's THEM....


I can't believe pr1ckly is on the censored word list...

see? *****ly


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> "They KNOW!
> 
> You know the *****ly feeling you get on the back of your neck? That's THEM....


Aha! And I thought that was a sunburn from the convertible. (other thread reference)


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

bray1967 said:


> Aha! And I thought that was a sunburn from the convertible. (other thread reference)


Nah.. that's just your red-neck showing... :biggrin:


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

edwardcyh said:


> Nah.. that's just your red-neck showing... :biggrin:



i believe the pc term is: "sons of the soil"...


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Nah.. that's just your red-neck showing... :biggrin:


I hate farmer tans.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

bootstrenf said:


> i believe the pc term is: "sons of the soil"...


LOL... there is a P.C. term for your neck being sun-burned? LOL...


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

bray1967 said:


> I hate farmer tans.


But farmers wear their tan with pride...

wait... you are from Little Elm and you are not a farmer? LOL...


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> But farmers wear their tan with pride...
> 
> wait... you are from Little Elm and you are not a farmer? LOL...


Stereotypes (sp?). :curse: 

We are all oilmen who ride horses and wear 10 gallon hats here in TX.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

my mistake, i misread the post and thought that someone called another a *******.


hillbilly=*******=sons of the soil...


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

bootstrenf said:


> hillbilly=*******=sons of the soil...


Maverick fans, in any language. :cheers: :buddies:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

bray1967 said:


> Stereotypes (sp?). :curse:
> 
> We are all oilmen who ride horses and wear 10 gallon hats here in TX.


You are forgetting the chewing tobacco and bad teeth.... :biggrin:


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

I'm no *******


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

edwardcyh said:


> You are forgetting the chewing tobacco and bad teeth.... :biggrin:



colt peacemakers anyone?


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

I ride a horse to work.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

TX_MAVFAN said:


> I ride a horse to work.


I could walk your horse to work and get there faster.

Traffic. :curse:


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

TX_MAVFAN said:


> I ride a horse to work.



that'd be nice if i could do that.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Stopping to pick-up his #2 messes on the side of the highway kinda put a damper on the morning though.


----------

